
Event Sourcing: overcoming the Monolith - rogeriopvl
https://engineering.talkdesk.com/posts/2017-03-10-event-sourcing.html
======
jvasques
Amazing content! What issues have you found in using RabbitMQ as a message
broker comparing to some other alternatives like Kafka?

~~~
chbm
RabbitMQ is not a storage system. Its primary goal is giving you flexibility
in terms of routing messages between producers and consumers so when you have
slow consumers and queues filling up performance degrades pretty quickly once
you start hitting disk IO for swap or queue persistence. Eventually a single
slow consumer or a badly setup queue can stop a whole cluster once it runs out
of disk space. Kafka is the opposite, very inflexible in terms of routing but
built for storage so slow consumers don't bog down everything. We're using
Rabbit for our realtime/online stuff taking advantage of the flexibility
around setting up consumers for sets of messages and we're introducing kafka
for non realtime consumers.

